

Windows 8.x breaks 10 percent, Internet Explorer 11 makes a splash - wil421
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/windows-8-x-breaks-10-percent-internet-explorer-11-makes-a-splash/

======
wil421
Why does desktop chrome seem to have taken a plunge about 6 months ago giving
FF the lead over non-IE browsers?

~~~
thirdsight
Hypothesis: Snowden thing?

